# Boots with good ankle articulation and/or canting



## Mammoth Lifty (Aug 2, 2014)

I wear Nike DK's and they have great articulation. they're very responsive and flex really well. I wore my pair 150 days for over 8 hours each day. They held up extremely well for being used that much and if you'll be doing as much riding as I did you know how important getting new boots every year is. If you ride only a few dozen times a season these boots can hold up for 3 or 4 seasons. They have an awesome lacing system to tighten the liner and it really helps with the custom fitting of this boot.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You can do DIY canting to any boot inside it. Just cut a strip of waxed cardboard or two and tape it to the bottom of the footbed. Bam ghetto canting.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Mammoth Lifty said:


> I wear Nike DK's and they have great articulation. they're very responsive and flex really well. I wore my pair 150 days for over 8 hours each day. They held up extremely well for being used that much and if you'll be doing as much riding as I did you know how important getting new boots every year is. If you ride only a few dozen times a season these boots can hold up for 3 or 4 seasons. They have an awesome lacing system to tighten the liner and it really helps with the custom fitting of this boot.


Not too thrilled about traditional laces, but that one does look pretty good. Is it true that you should go up half a size on those?


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

I ride Nike Kaiju and Burton Ions, with Now Select bindings. I find the Nike Kaiju have the most "functional" ankle articulation of any boot I've owned. I have some SLX laying around but they really turn to slop and are like floppy bedroom slippers. The Kaiju have excellent range of movement and freedom without giving up support. Once you get to around 100 days you need to change them out to maintain response. The Ions have less board feel and less articulation but if I'm just pounding a jump line all day or hammering some variable terrain they add an extra layer of support or shock absorption between me and the ground. But I always notice how much more freedom there is when I go back to the Kaiju.


----------



## Mammoth Lifty (Aug 2, 2014)

jtg said:


> Not too thrilled about traditional laces, but that one does look pretty good. Is it true that you should go up half a size on those?


Well I wear 9.5 nikes for my skate show and I wear 9.5 snowboard boots and they fit great. So I don't think you need to go up or down in size. I would go to a store and try them on. They're either a love them or hate them boot.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

I've heard the Nike's pack out a ton very quickly, is that your experience?

Edit: also, this thread seems to have everyone saying that: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/54794-nike-boots-shiiiiit.html


----------



## supercollider (Feb 2, 2009)

Nitro Team or Select boots. Some others in the line as well.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

jtg said:


> I've heard the Nike's pack out a ton very quickly, is that your experience?
> 
> Edit: also, this thread seems to have everyone saying that: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/54794-nike-boots-shiiiiit.html



The Kaiju which was always their most expensive boot does not pack out. I've owned three pair going back a number of years. Maybe I'm lucky with my half size I don't know. But I also didn't like any of the other Nike boots, just the Kaiju.


----------



## Mammoth Lifty (Aug 2, 2014)

jtg said:


> I've heard the Nike's pack out a ton very quickly, is that your experience?
> 
> Edit: also, this thread seems to have everyone saying that: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/54794-nike-boots-shiiiiit.html


My pair packed out in about 25 days of wearing them 8 plus hours a day. When I bought them my toes were kinda cramped in the toe box but after those 30 days they were so comfy. I wore them for another 125 days after they packed out and they were still great! They still look brand new and the exterior of the boot has held up immensely even my right boot is still holding up (I ride regular). However they're now my work boots and I recently bought another pair just for riding on my off days.


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

tonicusa said:


> The Kaiju which was always their most expensive boot does not pack out. I've owned three pair going back a number of years. Maybe I'm lucky with my half size I don't know. But I also didn't like any of the other Nike boots, just the Kaiju.


I think this may be because they don't do 1:1 lasting with their shells

ie a 9 & a 9.5 are both a 9.5 shell, the 9 just has a smaller liner, but will pack out more than the 9.5.

now i'm worried, as i bought 11's last season, which fit perfect still, i just don't want them to become super sloppy halfway through this season.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

The Kaiju are definitely a different construction than the DKs etc. I just would be surprised to see these pack out much on anyone as there isn't really anything there to pack out.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

alchemy said:


> I think this may be because they don't do 1:1 lasting with their shells
> 
> ie a 9 & a 9.5 are both a 9.5 shell, the 9 just has a smaller liner, but will pack out more than the 9.5.
> 
> now i'm worried, as i bought 11's last season, which fit perfect still, i just don't want them to become super sloppy halfway through this season.


Yeah that was my theory. I can't think of another explanation for why some people can claim over 9000 days with no pack out and others claim they can play the piano with their toes after 15 days out. Unfortunately I'm not a .5...but these are always an option: http://www.remindinsoles.com/Soultion-Liner-p4970-c5376.html


----------

